# Eden Farms 2018 Kids



## EdenFarms (Nov 1, 2016)

Agape Oaks Buck Rogers x Cave's Creek Jolly Good Fun - Doe, Buck, Buck 2/20
(Mini Mancha)

Agape Oaks Buck Rogers x Magical Manchas Cocoa Bean - Doe, Buck, Buck 03/16
(Mini Mancha)

Southside BN Midnight Sky x Wee3Farms WS Nightwinf - Due April 5
(Nigerian)

Eden Farm BR Pistol Annie x 
Enchanted Hill LS Cloudberry
- Due April 15 (Mini Mancha)

Springwater BF John Doe x October Road Irish Cream - Due May 25
(Nigerian Dwarf)


----------



## EdenFarms (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh. My. Goodness. Mini-Mancha babies are the CUTEST!!! 

I love that white kid (doeling? She's very dainty/delicate looking) especially. If you lived anywhere near me (and decided to sell that one kid) - I'd be in a heap of trouble.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cute


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

They are adorable!


----------



## EdenFarms (Nov 1, 2016)

Goat_Scout said:


> Oh. My. Goodness. Mini-Mancha babies are the CUTEST!!!
> 
> I love that white kid (doeling? She's very dainty/delicate looking) especially. If you lived anywhere near me (and decided to sell that one kid) - I'd be in a heap of trouble.


Yes she is a doeling. She has perfectly pointy elf ears. Truly like an elf! I actually like elf ears best but I know as a breed standard they aren't preferable. Blah. She will be for sale at weaning for $250. I'm in Melba,Idaho near Boise and cam transport all the way down into Southern Oregon as I take trips that way to visit family quite frequently. Her dam is herd queen and a heavy milker.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------

